# Advice for turbocharging



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Hello, I am a new member but I love my 1.6 sentra, but I have been putting togather a turbo kit but I live in country town iowa and I can't find any good pics or diagrams of the vaccum lines and hoses that need to be run from the charge piping or intake portion, someone help me


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

just make sure connect all the factory vac lines to the charge piping...dont leave anything disconnected. the only other lines that will need to be added are the bov and wg vac/signal lines. they can be T'd off of other vac lines but should have their own source.

there are some pics of my old turbo kit on my GA here
http://www.public.asu.edu/~ramirez0/


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

hey thanx, is there vacuums from the bov to anywhere particular. How did your ga run? I like the turbo setup, did u move the fuse links? I can't find a exhaust manifold for the ga


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i T'd the vac line for the bov off of the large vac line that connects to the brake booster.

the old GA ran and still runs great....its a fun little car when boosted. 

Hotshot makes a mani/kit for the GA and so does Protech....check out this thread

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=19842


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

What is a good size turbo?? I got 300zxtt injectors that I ordered and was is it a really hard project to do. Is it worth the time and money. I have been using nitrous and I want to get a all the time effect not just at the button,


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

for quick reponse a T25 or T28 is a real good match for the 1.6L......u could even use a straight T3 or even a "small" T3/T4 hybrid if u want to be different. IMO its definitely worth the time and $ if its tuned right. with the JWT ECU its pretty much plug and play, works great.

have u seen myoungs car in NPM?


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

no, I don't think that I have. What website can I find that protech mainfold at?? What was your sentra running in terms for time. I want to be able to race with cars here cuz it's alot of show and no go, which is good but my b13 isn't that pretty and all the honda's with body kits and 18's give it no props as a car


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

you have to double check and make sure that the protech mani fits a GA16DE 

here's the thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=19199&highlight=protech

a turbo GA will hang with a honda.....there is a lot of torque available


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

No, but like u say nothing is impossible, Otherwise I was wondering if the stock manifold could be modified? and did u have and clearance problems with the alt. Also should i reticulate the bov back into the system or can it just vent cuz my cousin told me about problems with maf system


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i would run a turbo mani....it'll look cleaner and function better. i never had any clearance probs with the alt. yes, definitely recirc the bov unless u want your car to have issues. when i wented mine to atmosphere, the car searched for an idle forever. it ran a 9.5-10:1 AF ratio when it vented to atmosphere, and the ecu always tried to compensate and correct . it would surge, then bog, then surge, then bog...yadda yadda yadda. it would also bog in between full boost shifts and sometimes stall during normal driving. it sounds cool, but its not worth it unless u can tune it out.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

quickest and best documented GA16DET that i know of 
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I wonder if I could have if fabed then cuz the hotshot one is a little to expensive and I don't have alot now being in school. So I didn't know I read a article about using stock manifold to make one with a adaptor. Where did u get you mani? I think i am gonna use a t-25 turbo for the quick spool up since the shorter rpm range ga has


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i made it out of 304L stainless steel weld-els


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

really was it a really difficult process and did u cut the exhaust flange for the block


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

really was it a really difficult process and did u cut the exhaust flange for the block


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

did u have problems with any of the installantion


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yeah, i made the head flange with a drill press and a hole saw....

no probs with the installation whatsoever....only thing i found was that the stock clutch didnt like it


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

what kind of tubing did u use to fabracate the rest of the manifold. Also, i am gonna run a 300zx fuel pump and injectors do I have to run a fmu for 5 psi. Plus, do u know how well the jwt cams work.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i wouldnt run an FMU on my cars....i would save for real engine management. the mani material is schedule 40 (8 gauge) 304L stainless steel. the JWT cams with the JWT program should add a lot of power under the curve since they are a "mild" NA cam....we should know in a couple of months when myyoung runs them on his car.


----------



## jdawg (Apr 10, 2003)

hey guys, i just bought a t-25 setup for my car... i am wondering if i need to do any engine work, or will the stock engine work fine w/ a turbo without blowing up?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

depends on what u will be using for engine management.....


----------



## jdawg (Apr 10, 2003)

what do you mean by engine management?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

for instance, are you gonna run the JWT ECU? you cant run the turbo on your stock ECU, plus i believe that JWT doesnt tune 99 sentra ECU's your gonna have to find a 95-97 ECU


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Javier, what kind of problems did you have running that big ass intercooler i see in your pics?? i would think some lag, if not, that looks real bad ass.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

What is the location of the oil pressure switch? I also decided to go with t-25 because of fast spool and I am using low boost 4.5ps until I redo the engine. I am gonna use the cybernation black magic. It's for honda's but they told me that it would work with proper installation.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

oil pressure sending unit is on the back of the block next to the oil filter...here are some pics


























u mean like this pic  









i had very little lag......even with a log mani i had full boost 6-7psi around the mid 3000 rpm's. im looking for even quicker response with a new tubular mani that im building for the car.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i swear that is the sweetest looking intercooler, i personally think the hotshot one is cool but i think ill eventually want someone to stare at a good sized FMIC that the se-r guys have, i guess that isnt a bad idea down the road, i was just worried about lag.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

thanx fo the pics, it helped alot. I was wondering if the boost side of the turbo can be rotated around??? So that it will fit better cuz mine is going to point at the block? What kinda fitting did u use for the oil sending??


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

javier, did u have to remove the piece that connects to the stock exhaust to the motor mount in front. Plus, what are the dimensions on ur intercooler?? Thanx, for all the info lots of help.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the IC measure 28*8*3, its a little over kill for a t25/t28 since it will support more power than these turbos can produce......but i got the core at a good price and it helps out here in AZ 

there isnt anything connecting the exhaust to the motor mount in the car right now.....

yes, u can rotate the compressor housing

IIRC, the oil sending unit fitting is 1/8" NPT


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

you can rotate the compressor housing even with internal wastegate. I was wondering if I need or how large of a intercooler that I would need running 4.5 ps. Cuz, I was thinking about running the 300zx one in the side airdams in the front. Plus, got my injectors yesterday. I'm so happy.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

oh ya, u might have to fab a bracket to hold the actuator.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

so do u know where I can get u-bends and 90 degree bends. Cuz, i am having trouble locating some or can u use other benders then mandral?? I didn't know how big of I cooler I should use for 4.5 ps?? Cuz, it's not a terrible amount of boost. If ya got any other tips i am all ears.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

If you have 1.6 why not go with HS kit? In the end it will probably end up costing about same. You can buy mandrel bends from jcwhitney.com or summitracing.com


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

how big is the 300ZTT IC? if thats what u have and ur on a budget, use it. any IC is better than none most of the time. u could even do a front mount if u find enough piping.

i used 2.0" charge piping from the compressor to the just before the IC. then i swedged it to 2.25" to the IC. after the ic i used 2.0" again all the way to just before the TB...then i swedged it again to match the stock TB. its easy to swedge the 2.0" piping if u have a small hydraulic press or a big vise. use a big socket if u have one.

here's the link to the JCwhitney page of pipes
http://www.jcwhitney.com/product.jhtml;$sessionid$5ZEAEPYAABO5KQSNDV0SFE0CJUOXKIV0?CATID=14721&_requestid=94650


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I can't get the hs because I am in college and have no money and most of the parts are coming off my x boyfriend wrecked 300zx. Basically all I need is the piping and bov. My black magic is on the way. I will eventually get the jwt ecu upgrade but not until i get the engine overhauled and sleeved.which won't be till after summer.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

if ur on a budget, use a 1st gen DSM bov. they are cheap...~$40 and can easily be recirculated back into the charge piping. they work well too.

i dont know if u have already picked up the fuel pump from the 300zx, but if its a TT then that pump is a 255LPH and "bolts in" a GA16DE car with minor modifications

haha....in college=no $, thats why i made everything myself.....DIY :thumbup:


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Yea, i got the fuel pump and the injectors, and i got the piping but I having trouble finding a 1gen dsm bov, non of the salvage yards know what it is around here. Yea, college has been a drag around the money so I can't get a 3800 turbo kit I gotta make it for 1g plus I don't have a high desire for alot of boost right now. what is minor modifications


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

minor mods meaning one of the little plastic ears on the in tank pump assembly needs to be trimmed. its easy. then u have to secure the bigger pump to the plastic bracket/box that hold the pump down....u can use a stainless hose clamp.

check out ebay for the DSM bov's...make sure u get one that hasnt been crushed. if u can get the charge pipe and flange for bov, then u just cut it off and weld it to ur new steel charge piping....its a lot easier than making a new flange.

there are other cheap bovs out there too. the vw's/audis use a bosch "diverter valve". its almost all plastic and supposedly only good for 9psi or something like that.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay, I will check ebay out. I have been calling around. Does bosch offer the dv valve for regular sale??? That doesn't sound like a hard mod. With the feed and return what should I use 1/4 inch or 1/8 inch, stainless braided or nylon or what. Do u run a line from the t after the bov to ur fuel pressure regulator??


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

im sure u can find a new DV valve for sale at a parts store.....i dont have the part # though. i used -3 for oil feed and -10 for oil return. the feed line is stainless and the return is aeroquip nascar hose. the stainless is high temp, high press, and abrasion resistant. the aeroquip is high temp and high press, but not as abrasion resistant. stainless lines are also more $ then the aeroquip. heres a link to the aeroquip hose, so u know what im talking about.
http://www.bakerprecision.com/earls22.htm

i dont like to T off the fuel pressure signal/line at all. i leave it alone. T off the brake booster vac line for the bov.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

so when u run a fmu you don't tee that off after the bov.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i run the JWT ecu. it runs the 370cc's at stock fuel pressure....i thought u were talking about the OEM FPR, i leave that line alone.

what exactly does the "black magic" engine management do?


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

It tells the computer to run more fuel to compensate for boost. Like a electronic fmu. But smarter and allowing alot of boost without computer up grades. It's a experiment due to not being for nissan but can be used on other maf computer system cars. But, if that doesn't work I might go with the jwt or just a fmu due to low boost. With the 300zx injectors and pump. for running pipes though I am kinda lost cuz there isn't alot of room.. I think that I am gonna use bottom mount and have my friend fab a lip for changing the air path


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

www.dsmtrader.com for the 1g BOV, they go from $40-60.
www.roadraceengineering.com had a lot of flanges, piping, cores, etc. under the tech section.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanx i been looking for one and couldn't find a used one. But I got my piping in it's just about running it is the problem. Their isn't alot of room under the sentra's hood area. But, I think that I will find luck in relocating the battery to the trunk. Then there will be more room on the throttle side. I think I am gonna extend the maf wires so that I can run a my intake side under the battery tray by the right air dam. All, advice is welcome. I need alot on the hooking up.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what do you have for your turbo setup right now? I was wondering because you should hop in on the Hotshot Turbo Group Buy in my sig, we knocked a big chunk off the retail price.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

sliverstar said:


> *Thanx i been looking for one and couldn't find a used one. But I got my piping in it's just about running it is the problem. Their isn't alot of room under the sentra's hood area. But, I think that I will find luck in relocating the battery to the trunk. Then there will be more room on the throttle side. I think I am gonna extend the maf wires so that I can run a my intake side under the battery tray by the right air dam. All, advice is welcome. I need alot on the hooking up. *


actually.. the GA16de has ALOT of engine space compared to.. lets say.. an accord or civic.. have you ever seen a 300zxtt.?.. you cant fit your hand anywhere in that thing. in my engine, i can crawl half way in.. lol.. im working on my custom turbo set up as well..


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

here are a few pics of what the IC piping i did looks like for a b14

























civics have * a lot * of room when u run the 1/2 width radiator.... no AC though  

my friends civic


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

javier, what kind of lag do you predict with that intercooler? i thought in an earlier post you said not that much lag. thats a big one. what are the dimensions?


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Yea, I know like their is more room but it's where the alternator is that is bothering me other then that their is no prob for space I think I need a different oxygen sensor housing the zx's comes out alot, but, I got most of the piping lined up but it's a tight bend right wher the os housing is. I was wondering if anyone had any used turbo parts for sale. Plus, how much boost will t he stock engine handle ???


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the core is big  its a 28*8*3....lag wasnt bad at all, around 3-3.4 k rpms for 6psi. keep in mind that this is on a ball bearing turbo.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

so will the lag be better or worse on ...a t28 non ball bearing? im not too experienced with ball bearing turbos


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

I predict more lag... i think.. think mind you, that it requires more time to spool up.. because it being oil bearing.. so it will be at lets say 6psi at 4100 instead of 3300rpms.. it all depends on how you want to use it.. like.. if you have good low end torque.. and a good NA attributes. you woultn want the turbo coming in so soon.. but.. turbo ownz


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yes, u will see a little more lag. bb turbos usually decrease lag by ~500rpms, so u should see full boost 500rpms later. i should mention that i was running a bb turbo, log mani, and open 2.5" downpipe. the open dp and bb turbo both gave very quick response. if i was running an equal length mani with a well designed merge collector, then response would have been even better than the log mani! quick response is good, but when the car is moving slowly and boost/torque comes on quickly....the tires just break loose  sometimes a little lag is better.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

so lets say i get the whole kit and all, (T28) and i like that big intercooler and want to use it. It will have a little bit of lag but its still "ok"?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

just check out the hotshot GA16DET dyno plots and find out where the "lag" is or where the power comes on. then ask urself if u can live with it coming on a little later on.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

theres also some smaller intercoolers that i could use other that the HKS' i just like yours cause it looks too sweet. raising some major bonus points for the cosmetic appearance.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

as long as it serves its purpose and function, i dont care what it looks like.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Well so far I've wrecked about 100 bucks worth of weld els tring to do my own mani and the hardest part is fabing up the merge collector. I've all but given up on the "under over" design I was tring and switched to a log because its easier. But I'm very happy with both given the log is kinda ugly.

form fits function

Lag shouldn't be a issue unless you choose a too large of a turbo.
Any power over the bolt-ons would make me smile from ear to ear so I'm searching for the best of both worlds. A quick spooling street terror that can put down most of the red knecked owned 5.0 mustangs around here.

The shorter the IC pipping the quicker the responce


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Javieb, I was wondering how much you mani cost u to build and if there is anyway that you could build one for me and I would send you the money?? I don't know just a thought otherwise I got find machine shop around here that will do it. I got all my parts accept the mani right now. T3 turbo, intercooler all my piping and 300zx injectors and pump. I was also wondering if anyone knows anything about the ca18det mani fitting the ga.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u have PM.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Quick question does anyone know if all nissan injectors are interchangable.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

no not all, what you wanna be using for turbo is 370cc injectors with the purple top from the 300ZX TT.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Is there any other injectors that could be used like out of the altima or maxima, maybe even 240sx cuz I am using low boost.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Also, what about z31t injectors they have a large flow rate. But, it's all about fitting.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

nm there top feed instead of side


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

you cant go wrong with 370cc injectors, they have been proven so just go with those.


----------



## 20psi 240sx (Apr 28, 2003)

what size are the z31? z32 and sr20det injectors (except gtir) are 370cc and work great. wanna buy some?
shaun


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

how much??cuz i am interested. Also anyone know if the maxima with the vg30e injectors fit??


----------



## 20psi 240sx (Apr 28, 2003)

4 for $150 plus shipping
shaun


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Does anyone have a fmu, my brother is upping the boost on his 280zx. Anyone that has one for sale post or pm me thanx.


----------



## jdawg (Apr 10, 2003)

if your using low boost, im pretty sure u can use 259cc se-r injectors..


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah that is what I decided to do? Cuz, I didn't think that I was going to need that much fuel? But I am having trouble finding flanges for the t25? Anyone know where to get downpipe and inlet flanges??


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

flanges and gaskets


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

sliverstar said:


> *I gotta make it for 1g plus*


 Is this possible? Im _seriously_ considering to build a salvage yard/frankenstein (i.e. diff. bits and pieces) turbo kit and if this is possible thats awesome...


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

silverstar

you really need to consider the fact that if you install larger injectors with the stock ECU it is going to run rich all the time, except under boost. the stock ECU is programmed for the size injector that is stock and doesn't have the capability to compensate for larger injectors.

the best bet is the JWT ECU or using stock injectors with an FMU. i hate the FMU though.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm using a adjustable fmu temporaliy and I got access to a chassis dyno and I am gonna use dastek unichip fuel and timing computer. Plus, I am using fpr with the 300zxtt fuel pump so that fuel so everything is even, also I am using fuel/air ratio gauge for all the testing.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

FMU  also, a narrow band air/fuel meter doesnt really work that well for tuning. my advice would be not to boost (dont drive the car hard) at all till u get ur "unichip" tuned on the dyno.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

The car right now is at the shop and they have had it up on the dyno tring to get things tuned up. We used the fmu to drive it down to the shop it's an hour away but i limped it most of the way. The dastek will take a couple more days of tuning. Hopefully everything will be running by the 4th, they have been backed up with schedule dyno's so the car hasn't had alot of time and other tuning is being done, the a/f was used to give a idea of the fuel ratio the car only drove about 85 miles.


----------

